# do you find it easy to stick to a diet?



## mike456 (Oct 6, 2006)

do you?


----------



## kenwood (Oct 6, 2006)

sometimes...but its kinda hard in this house


----------



## IJ300 (Oct 6, 2006)

I find it quite easy...


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 6, 2006)

No.  I cant believe youd ask!

If it was easy, everyone would look good.  Theres a reason why we look better than most people.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 6, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> No.  I cant believe youd ask!
> 
> If it was easy, everyone would look good.  Theres a reason why we look better than most people.



 look at the poll results.

it can be very easy for some people, and very hard for people (usually people who have a weak mind)


----------



## Double D (Oct 6, 2006)

Depending on what diet you are talking about? If you are talking about a bulking diet. Well yes thats easy, but as far as a good cut, hell no its not easy. Probably one of the oughest things to do. My biggest problem with that is I cut to fast.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 6, 2006)

mike456 said:


> look at the poll results.
> 
> it can be very easy for some people, and very hard for people (usually people who have a weak mind)



Youre gonna  at me with 7 votes so far?  

The question was, is it easy...with more choices than yes or no.  And so far, No is in the lead.

What has happened to you?


----------



## JimSnow (Oct 6, 2006)

When you say "diet" to most people - it means "cutting back". I'm on the _flipside_. My diet means "adding more". 

I truely get tired of eating more than I want.


----------



## katt (Oct 6, 2006)

I get tired of "chewing" when I'm cutting... all those vege's, my jaw gets tired.  

I only  have problems (irritibility problems) when I get under 15% and my family has mac & cheese, while I eat salad.... then it's totally hard for me


----------



## assassin (Oct 6, 2006)

look mike it's hard to start ....but after a couple of days you'll get  used to it....but you have to push your self... one of the methods I used to motivate my self is to buy smaller clothes so i don't have another option ,I have to lose weight...lol .. I mean if you have an aim then you have to work hard for it ,If it was so easy than you wouldn't be happy when you achieve the results..we are all lazy not only you , don't worry about that  but you have to push your self always..


----------



## MACCA (Oct 7, 2006)

Ive always been good with the food side of things its the alcohol bit i mess up....


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 7, 2006)

mike456 said:


> look at the poll results.
> 
> it can be very easy for some people, and very hard for people (usually people who have a weak mind)


For those who find it difficult, I think it has more to do with the lack of planning. Once you have a diet plan in place, plan and do your food prep in advance and get your whole act together, then it is just a matter of being determined enough to follow through.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 7, 2006)

Thats enough to call it difficult..  Maybe not difficult but annoying.  Shit I dont know, you make it seem like planning a wedding.   

Sure its not exactly rocket science but who wants to be bothered with that shit.  Thus, its not easy.


----------



## Witchblade (Oct 7, 2006)

I find it surprisingly easy. I'm not on a strict diet by any means though. I just eat every 2-3 hours and I make sure it's good food. I try to get a good mix of fats, carbs and protein in, but that's secondary. I don't count cals or anything like that either.

Works for me.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 7, 2006)

I detest dieting.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 7, 2006)

i hate dieting for contests, my wife hates me when I diet, she hates cooking for me when I diet, because of the stupid blandass shit that I need to eat; but hey she is my number one fan and I do appreciate what she does for me. She bitches and she has every right to. 
She is a great force in my life, and I am very lucky to have someone who puts up with my bullshit and shouts and hoots when I'm on stage in my drawers.


----------



## fufu (Oct 7, 2006)

I love sticking to my diet. Sure it can suck sometimes, and sure I eat "cheat" foods pretty occasionally, but it very small amount. I could never make a habitual diet out of what most people eat everyday after knowing how bad that shit is for you. I never really feel sorry for myself about my diet, I'm glad I know what I know!


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 7, 2006)

i have no pity in my choices. I just hate the fact that for 16 weeks straight, I ban pizza from my diet and a lot of great foods that I will not even look at the stuff. I like to compete and like the occasional misunderstood stares I get when walking on the beach or at school when i teach. A lot of people think its gross-looking but hey they're fat and narrow minded so fuck them. my students call me robocop and the fact that they acknowledge it is very cool.
I worked hard for the way I look, and for that, I'm proud.


----------



## fufu (Oct 7, 2006)

lol, robocop.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 10, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Youre gonna  at me with 7 votes so far?
> 
> The question was, is it easy...with more choices than yes or no.  And so far, No is in the lead.
> 
> What has happened to you?



check the results


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 10, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Youre gonna  at me with 7 votes so far?
> 
> The question was, is it easy...with more choices than yes or no.  And so far, No is in the lead.
> 
> What has happened to you?


he took some of muscletech's newest creation (nanox9) and it delivered unbelievable, vein-busting, blood-engorged pumps so massive that his thinking cap was blown off the top of his head.

Check it out-its all in the 4 page special report under side effects.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 10, 2006)

I seen a documentary on television about obesity and how it's caused by a mutated gene. The gene supposedly tells you when your hungry and when your full. People with this mutated gene find it very hard to control their appetite.

back to the topic:

I guess it's why it's easier to diet for some, and harder for others.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 10, 2006)

linky of an interview

search for obesity gene in google, there's many studies.

for myself, I find it pretty hard to cut. Been slackin lately. Had 2 burgers today.


----------



## rmcfar (Oct 11, 2006)

cutting can suck at times but if you are creative about how you cook i think its pretty easy. Just because you are cutting it doesnt mean you have to eat plain chicken and steamed brocolli 3 times a day for x amount of time. I try and mix things up with the basics of what i know are healthy for me and some things that i know taste good. 

Personally my biggest problem is drinking on weekends. I have tried very hard to limit myself to just weekends and when i do go out I try and take it easy. But being 19 and someone that loves a good party, things arent so easy.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 12, 2006)

mike456 said:


> check the results



I retract my previous statement.

However..

This is a bodybuilding site... Most people here are already in shape or on their way so there is some biasing.


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 13, 2006)

I find it easy to stick to. When you know what you're going to be eating when, it makes food choices much easier because you don't really have a choice... That hardest part is going from eating junk to eating healthy, most people don't like giving up junk food, however once I did it I didn't find it very difficult.


----------



## L Armstrong (Oct 13, 2006)

my problem is craving sweet stuff like ice cream and cake.......NIGHTMARE!


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 13, 2006)

L Armstrong said:


> my problem is craving sweet stuff like ice cream and cake.......NIGHTMARE!



I actually had the same problems. I fixed it by using relora, which is cheap and controls sweet cravings and controls cortisol. I had a problem with sweets at night-I fixed this by taking a tbsp of peanut butter whenever I got the craving. It usually took care of it to a point where I didnt need another tbsp full.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 15, 2006)

I'd say yes, but the last couple of days have been horrible.


----------



## slip (Oct 15, 2006)

ive been modifying normal recipes to be simpler and fit in with my cutting diet, and planning ahead - made it 100 times easier. cook up big batches. fruit/sandwich/shake in between, done.  tuna/penne pasta/chives/sundried tomatoes/tiny bit of cream.  cheap and tasty and good macro balance.

i just love eating, so its hard to stick to 2500 cal/day.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 15, 2006)

To tell you the truth, Id say that the hardest part isnt saying no to certain foods and yes to bland taste.  Its the time to make this shit!  Grilled chicken isnt so bad fresh off the grill, but reheating it is terrible.  Because of the effect of reheating food, I dont find it important to plan ahead..even though I should and do sometimes (which makes this hard).

So, I eat what I can when whatever its available.  However, sometimes places that sell good food that arent open, arent local to your current position, or their variety is limited.  So this makes it harder as well!


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 15, 2006)

i agree that prep time is a pain in the ass. I teach and own a cafe, and when I teach there's no time in my day to prep a grilled chicken breast, which is why I usually make enough for 7 days straight. I freeze half and thaw it out when needed the night before. When contest training, I double up and dont teach in the summer, enabling me to concentrate on contest training and my place. Kind of longwinded but still its a pain in the ass.


----------



## JimSnow (Oct 19, 2006)

I'll never have to cut-up for a contest because I'll never enter one.

The hardest part of dieting for me is eating when you absolutely _do not want to cram another single morsel of food down your throat_.

I spend a whole day cooking in bulk when I get a day off. I store them in Glad containers until I can't stuff anymore of them in my freezer.

My new protein shake (3 Servings):

1/4 cup soy nuts
1/4 cup peanut butter
1/4 cup oat bran
1/4 cup honey
1/4 cup dates, or blue berries, or strawberries
2 large eggs
4 scoops whey protein
4-5 cups whole milk

I'm actually starting to gain a pound or two off this over the last three weeks, in addition to my 3-4 meals a day!

Anybody have an approximate calorie count for that concoction devided by 3?


BTW - The peanut butter really makes it taste okay.


----------



## katt (Oct 19, 2006)

Should be fairly easy to figure out -  What kind of whey are you using?

also - you have these 3 shakes in addition to your 3-4 meals?  When I make a shake, I have to drink it right away, because the longer it sits - it just doesn't taste the same



JimSnow said:


> I'll never have to cut-up for a contest because I'll never enter one.
> 
> The hardest part of dieting for me is eating when you absolutely _do not want to cram another single morsel of food down your throat_.
> 
> ...


----------



## JimSnow (Oct 19, 2006)

katt said:


> Should be fairly easy to figure out -  What kind of whey are you using?
> 
> also - you have these 3 shakes in addition to your 3-4 meals?  When I make a shake, I have to drink it right away, because the longer it sits - it just doesn't taste the same



I figure it's about 1,000 or so extra calories a week (limited data thus far), and given a fairly static routine. What does it matter the protein type when I'm throwing all sorts of other proteins into the shake?

I'm new... it takes a while to accumulate this info. I'm not going to bother to put too fine a point on this yet.


----------



## DP81 (Oct 19, 2006)

Im a newbie. I had a terrible time with my diet in the beginning, but the longer I focused on only eating high value/nutirtious foods my body seemed to adjust. I work in marketing/communications in the health food industry and so I come across a lot of good tips. It has been found that protein rich diets curb hunger which can redirect away from less than nutritious eating choices.


----------



## Mista (Oct 19, 2006)

katt said:


> I get tired of "chewing" when I'm cutting... all those vege's, my jaw gets tired.
> 
> I only  have problems (*irritibility problems)* when I get under 15% and my family has mac & cheese, while I eat salad.... then it's totally hard for me



When I get low the same thing happens to me.


----------

